
Why Is “Uber for Moving” So Popular? - rcarrigan87
https://www.movebuddha.com/blog/uber-for-moving-popular/
======
smpetrey
If "Uber for Moving" takes off—art handling is next.

~~~
rcarrigan87
Interesting point. I definitely don't think any of these companies are
currently set up to do specialty shipping. Low shipping volume and high
insurance costs may also make art handling less attractive.

